# 650 Seasonal for this?



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

One of my residential customers owns 2 apartment buildings. Both are in different towns, but not too far out of my way. The average seasonal driveway price around here is about $300. I know this is low, but thats beside the point. With that price in mind, I bid $1800 for the season for plowing and 1000 for sidewalks on this place. Thats figuring 20-25 vists to the property and no salt. The guy told me he pays 650 for the season the past few years on this. I think it's ridiculous. The larger area has about 12 parking spaces, the center area, and the driveway to the other building with the white trailer. The next area has 10 spaces and the last is just a wide driveway. Does anyone else think that is ridiculous. He is doing the sidewalks himself again to save some money. There are alot of walks though, around the building, plus the town sidewalks. Would take about 15 minutes with a blower.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

theguynextdoor;863335 said:


> One of my residential customers owns 2 apartment buildings. Both are in different towns, but not too far out of my way. The average seasonal driveway price around here is about $300. I know this is low, but thats beside the point. With that price in mind, I bid $1800 for the season for plowing and 1000 for sidewalks on this place. Thats figuring 20-25 vists to the property and no salt. The guy told me he pays 650 for the season the past few years on this. I think it's ridiculous. The larger area has about 12 parking spaces, the center area, and the driveway to the other building with the white trailer. The next area has 10 spaces and the last is just a wide driveway. Does anyone else think that is ridiculous. He is doing the sidewalks himself again to save some money. There are alot of walks though, around the building, plus the town sidewalks. Would take about 15 minutes with a blower.


I think your price was right on, dont lower your standards, this one is just not worth any more of your time. Just move on.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are you sure the sidewalks were included in the other guys price?


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

grandview;863511 said:


> Are you sure the sidewalks were included in the other guys price?


The sidewalks were not included in the other guy's price.

I am going to offer the guy a per push rate instead of seasonal. I am not going to do it for anything lower than my price.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

theguynextdoor;863681 said:


> The sidewalks were not included in the other guy's price.
> 
> I am going to offer the guy a per push rate instead of seasonal. I am not going to do it for anything lower than my price.


What Per Push price did you end up giving him for this location?


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

BRENTMAN;882415 said:


> What Per Push price did you end up giving him for this location?


I think I said 65 a push not including sidewalks. I passed on it because he went with a guy who will do it for 600 for the season. I did get another property for the same owner though in a different area where I have most of my contracts. (Higher end area)


----------



## buffalonick (Aug 15, 2009)

You know i wont start plowing till next year but have been gathering as much info as possible, but i live in buffalo and work in a pizzeria currently in kenmore ny, and always pass by this place everyday. Your price is right in the range on what i would bid, but i also think 650 for the season on that lot is insane, its too time consuming to me. Your bid is what a good quality plowing bid should be and dont get lowballed by him just move on.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

Haha..sounds like he is just trying to huslte ya.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

ScottPA;886898 said:


> Haha..sounds like he is just trying to huslte ya.


I guess he has a lot of older people living there and doesn't want to raise their rent because they can't afford it. They have been living there for 20 years. I understand he can't pay more, he understands I can't match that price. I am plowing his house, and still cut the lawn there and his house for good prices.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

theguynextdoor;887897 said:


> I guess he has a lot of older people living there and doesn't want to raise their rent because they can't afford it. They have been living there for 20 years. I understand he can't pay more, he understands I can't match that price. I am plowing his house, and still cut the lawn there and his house for good prices.


Pretty sad when a guy bids a job at a fair price and still can get undercut by $1,000!
What the heck kind of world is this anymore!!??


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

ScottPA;888316 said:


> Pretty sad when a guy bids a job at a fair price and still can get undercut by $1,000!
> What the heck kind of world is this anymore!!??


Got undercut on another lot, similar size, but more open and right in my main route (and right across from tim hortons!) I bid 1200 on that lot, another company is doing it for 500. I don't mind losing it, since the owner very difficult to do business with. Not only does he try to talk my prices down, but I had to chase the final half of the payment 2 months after it stopped snowing. Good luck to the new company. You have to know when something is worth your time. If its a PITA, then you add a big fee to make it worth it. If you get the contract, great...if not thats cool too.


----------

